# Mint Mobile: decent service provider?



## 80251 (Jun 15, 2022)

I'm considering going with Mint Mobile because they're cheap and I don't use much mobile data. Anyone have any opinions of them as a cell phone service provider?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 15, 2022)

Tmobile here


----------



## hat (Jun 15, 2022)

I've been using Mint for about a year with no problems. With their 4GB plan, I pay $180/year to have a phone. I can't speak to their 5G service as I have an older 4G phone and I can't be bothered upgrading when I have so many other things to pay for at the moment, but as far as 4G goes the service seems just fine to me.


eidairaman1 said:


> Tmobile here


IIRC Mint is a t-mo MVNO.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Jun 15, 2022)

On my third year of Mint. I'm on their 8gb plan (240 a year/20 a month) which they increased to 10gb (for the same 240 a year)  relatively recently. No complaints here. Came from T-Mobiles prepaid 30 a month plan so Mints was cheaper. Yes, Mint uses T-Mobile towers. I also have not bothered getting a 5g phone yet. Used a moto G5 plus for about 3 years then got a 2020 moto g power last year.

Brought my number over from T-Mobile and still use Google voice.  I find mint fine for my needs, good service in my area (Wilmington de/philly), cheap, brought my own unlocked phone so I don't have to partake in this nonsense 1k plus phone shenanigans market, and last year during Xmas I think it was, got a voicemail from Ryan Reynolds (robo/automated call I know ) saying thanks for using mint and some fun jokes since I think he bought controlling stake in the company a little while ago.

Edit: I don't recommend their unlimited tier plan. It's not actually unlimited. And they separate hotspotting vs regular usage. You only get 5gb of hotspot data on that unlimited plan, while using a regular plan, you can hotspot all of your allocation. You can Google/search reddit for more stuff about their unlimited plan tomfoolery.


----------



## dirtyferret (Jun 15, 2022)

I've used another MVNO for almost seven years (maybe eight) on the t-mobile network (as does mint mobile) and never had an issue.  As long as their customer service is OK and t-mobile has good coverage in your area, you should be fine.


----------



## cvaldes (Jun 19, 2022)

hat said:


> IIRC Mint is a t-mo MVNO.


This is correct. 

Mint Mobile uses T-Mobile cellular towers.

If T-Mobile provides good coverage in the places you frequent the most, Mint Mobile is a noteworthy discount MVNO. I've been with Mint Mobile for over two years; I had previously used T-Mobile prepaid so network performance remained unchanged.


----------

